# Howler



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

What brand/model howler do you guys use/recommend looking for something of good quality but that won't break the bank (under $60).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I make and sell them for way less than that, heres one that just sold for $24. I have a few more made up that I can send you pics of tomorrow. They aren't quite so big but have the same easy to use toneboard. Send me a PM if you would like one


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a few pics of howlers I do, but sorry right now I am swamped at trying to catch up on calls for Christmas, and cant take any more orders for howlers at least, regular calls I will think about. Last pic is one made from customers supplied horn. But like SG said all of the callmakers on here can fix you right up.


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

The fourth with that etchwork on it...sexy lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed, I have been trying to sneak up on him and cut off his horns! For a pair of new howlers.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck Eric, but I am not paying the doctor bills !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well then, I guess I will just have to wait untill he croaks...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, but he is giving me that look...you know, like he want's to kill me...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to hijack your thread, all of the custom call makers on here can hook you up with a howler. They make quality calls that will not disapoint...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Having calls and howlers from (I think) every call maker on here, I have yet to be disappointed in any of them. The prices of all makers are very reasonable.


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Might as well convert one of these bad boys into a howler....just haven't figured out how ill hide it in my stand yet....oh well


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Pic didn't post the first time


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that would be a Howler ! LOL


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Call em from three counties away


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL

I am backed up right now also (I am out of horns right now so it will be even longer on one of them)... But I make howlers also. Wood or horn.

I have not seen him around lately so I will throw it in for him... Rich Cronk makes awesome howlers. His Flagship Howler is incredible.

Some of mine

































First call on the left is a howler









Just the horn in this photo howls


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

What's the second one made of, it's beautiful


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not sure if you are asking me... and if you are which call you are referring. So I will just list them all.

First photo is cow horn

The call in the second photo is Osage. It makes a real loud distress call. Good it the wind is really blowing hard. Almost too loud for me on the normal day.

Third are forth are cow horns.

Fifth photo is Honduras Rosewood (unusually figured), Osage, and Black & White Ebony

Sixth is Black & White Ebony, Honduras Rosewood (again figured), and a cow horn.


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah the Honduras rosewood....that's the business man


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Honduras Rosewood is my most popular. That particular stock was the most figured grain I have worked. It is normally more uniform than that. If you are interested shoot me a pm. We can talk details.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That Black & White Ebony in photo # 5 is very eye catching to be such a small call! At least my eye that is!


----------

